# Rossi T4s. Any word???



## ebaker (Oct 14, 2003)

I bought a pair last year and I love 'em. I ski them everyday, no mattter what. I'm sold on super-fat skis, all the time - I went from learning on K2 Piste Stinx (195) to RD HeliDogs (184) to Volkl Explosiv 2s (180) to the Rossi T4s (185). They are slightly softer than other skis out there, but I ski the 185s so the length helps. I think that they are unchanged from last year.


----------



## Mountain (Oct 11, 2003)

personally i think foam core skies suck!!!!!!! they go dead in a couple of weeks of hard use and break easily. if you only ski a couple of days a season than great go for it... i prefer wood core skies like volkl, k2, fisher, and stokle


----------



## mcandy (Nov 10, 2003)

I am with mountain...they do ski well, but durability sucks and binding screws love to tear out.

I am a big fan of the K2 work stinx


----------



## will rawstron (May 20, 2004)

I can't speak for the T4's specifically, but had a pair of XXX bandits that I tele'd for two seasons. They got very noodly and soft after the first year of being pounded four days a week at Big Sky. Good out of the box, but not built for the distance. check out the atomic tmex or rex for something that will hold up.


----------



## ebaker (Oct 14, 2003)

I ski a shit-ton, on and off-piste. Like I said, the skis were new last season. They are soft. The screws have held fine with Cobra hardwires and Scarpa T1s. I would agree that generally a wood core ski is going to hold it's flex and may last longer, but don't you buy new skis each season anyway? When they die, I'll let you know.


----------



## Mountain (Oct 11, 2003)

i defiantly buy a knew pair every season, usually the same ski, along with a fresh pair of bindings. then they get put into the rotation. the nice thing about having a ski "that can go the distance" is three seasons later it still makes a good beater board. sorry to preach but I'm a huge advocate of wood......
peace
MM


----------



## Shrambo (Oct 20, 2004)

my buddy just won a pair at the Incognito show--they seem really flexy, worse than the Super Stinx (flame bait)


----------

